# Rehab electricty



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know where to pay electricity bill in Rehab??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this your first bill?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Landlord paid it when he paid his and we paid him back

But think we haven't paid for a while and he is outside Egypt for a few months


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Send your driver out with it..and to get a supply of candles in the event he cant find where to pay


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got a torch if it helps!

We are hopefully going to be completing on our flat in Rehab, it's close to Mall 2 and has a garden. Cannot wait to move out of the holiday Inn.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

paolop said:


> I've got a torch if it helps!
> 
> We are hopefully going to be completing on our flat in Rehab, it's close to Mall 2 and has a garden. Cannot wait to move out of the holiday Inn.


Thats so cool - welcome to Rehab


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Lanason said:


> Anyone know where to pay electricity bill in Rehab??


I beleive its mall 2, first floor, go up the stairs by the coffee shop, where lofty shoe shop is, its at the back of there... and I think (not sure) but you can pay at Mall 1, 1st floor, office for cairo gas, and I think I remember some paying elec there too........
Have you got receipts? or take your metre readings and then get them to give you the correct bill before you pay anything.....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes thanks found it - was a painless process
Normally my landlord pays and we pay him back !!!

Think I'm taking control now !!!!


----------

